# نصائح لمشرف السلامة والصحة المهنية



## ja'far abu shaikha (13 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إخواني الأعزاء في حال أراد مشرف السلامة والصحة المهنية إعطاء دورات وندوات ومحاضرات عن أمور السلامة والصحة المهنية في المنشأت بشكل عام ، وللحصر في الصناعات الدوائية.
ما هي النصائح والمواضيع والأساسيات التي تعطونها له لكي يطرحها وتتم الإستفادة للجميع.
أتمنى من الجميع المشاركة.
ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## sayed00 (13 يوليو 2009)

اخى جعفر

لماذا تحصرها فى مجال الصناعات الدوائية

خليها عامة لجميع المجالات


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (14 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أحسنت الإختيار أخي العزيز سيد فالنجعلها عامة لكي تعم الفائدة لذا أرجو من الجميع المشاركة.
بارك الله فيك أخي سيد.


----------



## اسلام صلاح الدين (2 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله لك وغفر لك


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشرف السلامة والصحة المهنية*

الإشراف

تعريف الإشراف
الاشراف بشكل عام ما اتفق على جمعه او احتوائه العديد او تنسيقه ما بين مجالات متعددة كالقيادة ، والإدارة ، و التوجيه ، والتدريب والعلاقات العامه وايضا المتابعه وفى بعض الحالات التقييم ، ولهذا تنوعت تعريفاته ومنها : 
- إن الإشراف هو جميع الجهود المنظمة التي يبذلها المسئولون او من فى وضع المتابعه او مهنتهم تحتم عليهم اشراف ما لقيادة العاملين في حقل العمل في المنشأة او المؤسسة او فى اى جال سواء في مجال تحسين التعليم مهنيا او العمل .
- فى بعض الحالات تكون مهمة قيادية تمد الجسور بين الإدارة والعمال والمتابعه على الاستمراريه
- او ان الاشراف قسم او طاع او هو جانب من الإدارة يركز على تحقيق التوقعات في مجا ل السلامة مثلا وتطبيقها والالتزام بها وملاحظة اى تقصير او اخطاء او مخاطر
- ويمكن ان يكون ايضا هو اداء وفعل يهدف إلى تحسين إجراءات السلامة . وهى عمليه اشرافيه اداريه وميدانيه وفنيه وتقنيه 

بمعنى اخر 
هو عملية فنية منظمة وتقوم على ادوات ومعايير ونظم وقرارات وقوانين وليست ( عملية ردة فعل او وطيفه اداريه مكتبيه بحته ) يقوم بعملها من لديه خبرات مهنيه اكاديمية او مهنيه او خبره ميدانيه اكسبته المعرفه وقوة الملاحظه وسرعة البديهه في مجال السلامة وإجراءاتها متنوعة شاملة لمساعدة من هم في موقع العمل ليمكن جعل بيئة العمل بيئة امنه و مساعدتهم فى التقدم المهني فى مجال السلامه و ما من شأنه حماية العامل والممتلكات 
التعريف الحديث للإشراف 
هو العملية التي يتم من خلالها اددارة وتطبيق اجراءات وقوانيين وارشادات السلامه فى المنشاه ومتابعة تنفيذ كل ما يتعلق بها لتحقيق الأهداف الموضوعه لها من قبل ادارة انظمة الامن والسلامه فى الشركه او المؤسسه و يشمل الإشراف على جميع العمليات الميدانيه والاداريه التي تجري في المنشاه 

واجبات ومسئوليات المشرف
المشرف هو حلقة الوصل مابين الاداره وبين العمال ( السلامه المهنيه ) تقع عليه واجبات ومسئوليات كبيره ومهمه مرتبطه مباشره بحياة العمال وسلامة الممتلكات هو مراقب ومنفذ ومشرف على تطبيق اجراءات السلامه والابلاغ عن اى تقصير ومن واجباته:-
1. معرفة القوانيين والتشريعات المحليه الخاصه بالسلامه المهنيه
2. معرفة القوانيين الخاصه باشتراطات السلامه بأدارته ومنشاته
3. تطبيق توجيهات المسئولين عن الامن والسلامه
4.  ألمامه والتزامه وتطبيقه لقوانيين وتشريعات السلامه
5. التبليغ عن اى قصور او خلل فى انظمة السلامه 
6. التأكد من توفير معدات وتجهيزات السلامه فى العمل
7.  التأكد من توفير كافة التجهيزات الحمايه الشخصيه فى العمل
8. التأكد من تطبيق كافة القوانيين والتشريعات السلامه فى العمل من قبل العمال
9. التأكد من اتمام اجراء تقييم وتخمين وتحليل للمخاطر لكافة مقرات العمل
10. التأكد من اتمام اجراء تقييم وتخمين لكل الاجهزة والالات والمعدات
11. اجراء تفتيش دورى لاجراءات السلامه فى مقر العمل
12. اجراء تفتيش دورى على مخارج الطوارى ومعدات الحرائق
13. التاكد من تنفيذ سياسة السلامه الموضوعه من قبل المنشآه او المؤسسه
14. التأكد من تدريب العمال الجدد على اساسيات السلامه للاعمال المخصصه لهم
15. معرفة اشتراطات ووسائل السلامه فى مقر عمله وطرق استخدامها وانواع ووسائل السلامه المتوفره
16. دراسة شكاوى العمال بما يخص السلامه المهنيه وتقديمها للمسئولين 
17. معرفة نتائج التحقيق فى الحوادث ومعرفة الاسباب وتدوينها
18. كتابة ومتابعة سجلات السلامه 
19. عدم الاجتهاد فى تحديد اشتراطات السلامه

*اتمنى ان اكون وضعت اساس للمتابعه والتفكير من هو المشرف وماهى واجباته ومسئولياته*
*مع كل الاحترام *
*د. عدنان سلطان استشارى انظمة الامن والسلامه *


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*فعلاً أساس ممتاز للمتابعه والتفكير في:
من هو المشرف
ماهى واجباته
ما هي مسئولياته

بارك الله فيك
*


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (5 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شرح جميل أخي العزيز الدكتور عدنان ولكن لو تكرمت هل ممكن أن تعطينا بعض مواضيع السلامة والصحة المهنية والتي قد يشرحها المشرف للعاملين.

ولك جزيل الشكر...


----------



## salman080 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

من وجهة نظري بان المخاطر التي تحيط بنا لاحصر لها ,,,لذلك يكون هناك لدى المحاضر مايقوله .ولكن يجب التركيز على مايلفت انتباه المستمع كصور لحوادث أو افلام قصيرة معبرة وغيرها......
اما بالنسبة للصناعات الدوائية فتحتاج بحث مصغر للتعريف بالمخاطر التي يمكن ان تنتج عنها ,,,كما ارى بان تسأل رجال الاطفاء مايقلقهم او سبق ان واجههم من مخاطر حال مباشرة حرائق مثل هذه الصناعات مثلا .
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ولا تنسى تزود المنتدى بنسخة من المحاضرة ليستفيد الجميع........


----------



## صومااالي (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*دورات وندوات ومحاضرات عن أمور السلامة والصحة المهنية في المنشأت بشكل عام*

السلام عليكم جميعاً ​ 

اخ جعفر بخصوص موضوع سؤالك وهو ​ 
"ما هي النصائح والمواضيع والأساسيات التي تعطونها عند تقديم دورات وندوات ومحاضرات عن أمور السلامة والصحة المهنية في المنشأت بشكل عام؟".​ 
ارجو منك الرجوع الى

كتاب مبادئ توجيهية بشأن نظم إدارة السلامة و الصحة المهنتين 

وهو موجود بموضوع الاخ

إنهض​ 



مع رجائي بأن تعم الفائدة للجميع ​ 
والسلام عليكم​


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (23 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي العزيز صومااالي بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## مشرف أمن وسلامة (23 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## saidelsayedab (15 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سليم صبرة (25 أبريل 2010)

نشكرك يا اخي 
كتاب رائع 
مهندس سليم صبرة
مشرف السلامة والصحة المهنية 
بمحطة غزة لتوليد الكهرباء 
غزة فلسطين 
لن نركع الا لله العلي العظيم


----------



## safety113 (27 أبريل 2010)

*واجبات المشرف بشكل سريع ومختصر*

اليكم اهم واجبات مشرف السلامة بشكل سريع جدا
انظر للمرفقات​


----------



## احمد طعيمه1986 (15 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## civilwalid (15 مايو 2010)

جميل الموضوع 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## شريف احمد باشا (4 يونيو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررجداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جيهان احمد (5 يونيو 2010)

أفيدونى كيف أستطيع اعطاء دورات فى السلامة والصحة المهنية

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## allbdr1000 (19 فبراير 2011)

شكرررررر را لييييييييييييييك


----------

